# Backyard Chickens



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anybody on this forum have an account on BYC (Backyard Chickens) ?

I'm a little hesitant to say this, but I might switch forums to there. They have more members and a more updated website along with some nice features.

I will still keep this forum account, but I might not post anymore.

Let me know if any of you have BYC accounts. 

Don't worry, I might stay here, but it's difficult for me to keep up with two forums at once.

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I USED to be in BYC. Good luck.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> I USED to be in BYC. Good luck.


Uh...is BYC not the best?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Define best? They have some knowledgeable on that forum but too often help is missed because it is so bloated. There are some personalities there that don't really make those new to chickens comfortable.

I was on BYC but found the bloat just too much of a hassle. This place suited me well because we get to know each other. There are no cliques here. And we can share ideas and experiences without feeling stupid because we think differently than the other person.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It does depend on what you want. Do you want to be one of many or do you want people to really know you and like reading your posts.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Political correctness is abound over there, that's not me. There's ALOT of misinformation that's put out about chickens there. Correcting it was almost a full time job in itself, then disagreements ensue.
There's seasoned chicken owners with sage advice in this forum.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Define best? They have some knowledgeable on that forum but too often help is missed because it is so bloated. There are some personalities there that don't really make those new to chickens comfortable.
> 
> I was on BYC but found the bloat just too much of a hassle. This place suited me well because we get to know each other. There are no cliques here. And we can share ideas and experiences without feeling stupid because we think differently than the other person.


Thanks for the advice. I think I will stick around here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And you're quite welcome to stay with us. Or spread out and be on both.

I forgot about that misinformation thing that dawg mentioned since I left so many years ago. There was too much of it there with even the moderators giving out misinformation to new chicken owners. The thing that bothered me the most is that the birds suffered because of that bad information. Nothing gets me wound up more than stupidity causing the birds pain. Or any animal.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Quantity versus Quality..


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to find this site first,I never tried BYC.I've been happy here and everybody is great!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm on a bunch of forums. The byc one gets way toooo many sections, and your posts get lost among the masses.. most large scale forums can't keep up and questions get lost due to all the posts that are started ..
I personally prefer this forum for chicken stuff, more knowledgeable members , nicer, and your posts don't get lost in the masses


----------

